

Designing Lasting Habits: Takeaways from the Habit Summit - chrishoog
http://www.raizlabs.com/2014/03/designing-good-habits-takeaways-habit-summit/

======
kjemperud
This is anot only a great summary of the summit, but also of the Hook model.
Shared it in startup letters today as well :)

~~~
chrishoog
Thanks @kjemperud!

Note - there were plenty of other amazing talks at the summit. But I could
only pick a few to mention here in order to condense the post into something
that fit around the framework of the Hooked Model.

